# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Սկեսուրի ու զոքանչի մասին

## impression

Թե ինչպես են վերաբերվում սկեսուրներին ու զոքանչներին Հայաստանում, ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ; Տեսնենք, թե ինչ է կատարվում աշխարհում  :Smile: 

Իտալացիներն ասում են. «Սկեսուրն ու հարսը կարկուտ ու անձրև են»:

Թուրքերն ասում են. «Սկեսուրն ու հարսը միայն նկարում են իրար հետ յոլա գնում»:

Իսպանացիներն ասում են. «Երբ հարս էի, լավ սկեսուր չունեի: Հիմա սկեսուր եմ դարձել, լավ հարս չունեմ»:

Գերմանացիներն ասում են. «Տան մեջ երեք բան միմյանց հետ չեն հաշտվում. երկու աքաղաղը, շունն ու կատուն, հարսն ու սկեսուրը»:

Աֆրիկական ցեղերի, հատկապես կաֆրերի մեջ խոր թշնամանք կա փեսայի ու զոքանչի միջև: 

Բնիկ ցեղերից մեկի մոտ փեսային արգելված է նայել զոքանչի երեսին, հաճախ զոքանչի անունն անգամ չպետք է արտասանի ու ամեն կերպ խուսափի նրանից, որովհետև համարվում է վտանգավոր ու ոչ սուրբ արարած:

Գափոնում, եթե փեսան նայի զոքանչին կամ խոսի նրա հետ, մեծ տուգանք է վճարում:

Սոմալիում զոքանչի համար մեծ ամոթ է համարվում, եթե իր անուշադրության հետևանքով փեսան իրեն տեսնի:

----------

Ֆոտոն (02.09.2010)

----------


## Grieg

մտածելու տեղ է տալիս  :Think:   ճիշտ է արդյոք զոքանչի սարսափ կերպարը թե բացառություներ լինում են..  հետաքրքիր է ամուսնացած ակումբցիների կարծիք  :Smile:

----------


## Kheranyan

> մտածելու տեղ է տալիս   ճիշտ է արդյոք զոքանչի սարսափ կերպարը թե բացառություներ լինում են..  հետաքրքիր է ամուսնացած ակումբցիների կարծիք


Անձամբ իմ զոքանչը սարսափելի չի, ընենց ոչինչ, բարետես արտաքինով կին է, եթե նայենք որպես կին, բայց որ զոքանչա, դա արդեն ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը գցումա :LOL: 
Մի փոքր ավելի լուրջ, ես զոքնաչիս դեմ բան չունեմ, սակայն երբ նա իբր պարզապես, թե մտածված, դա չգիտեմ, փորձում է աղջկա միջոցով միջամտել իմ ընտանիքի գործերին, փորձում է ընտանեկան կյանքի վերաբերյալ որևէ խորհուրդներ տալ իմ կնոջը, կամ երբ իմանում է որ վիճել եմ կնոջս հետ (իհարկե վիճելու փաստն իմանալու մեղավորը կինն է, ով այդ ամենը պատմում է մամային, սակայն դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է) և նրան ասում է «արի *մամայի* մոտ քեզ մի քիչ մխիթարեմ», այ ադ ժամանակ նա դառնում է իմ կյանքի համար մեկ սարսափը, համար մեկ թշնամին և դառնում է *Զոքանչ* բառիս ամենավատ իմաստով:
Ես մի հատ խորհուրդ ունեմ բոլոր աղջիկներին, ով կընդունի թող ընդունի, ով ոչ՝ թող չընդունի, եթե ուզում եք որ ձեր ամուսնու ու մոր միջև հարաբերությունները լինեն բարիդրացիական, աշխատեք շուտ դորս գալ մամայի տան ազդեցության տակից և այնպես մի արեք որ նրանք հաճախ հանդիպեն, նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև  հարս սկեսուր հարաբերությունների համար:
Հետևություն՝ ամենալավ տարբերակը դա ապրել առանձին բնակարանում, հեռվից և՛ Զոքնաչը և՛ սկեսուրը քաղցր են:

Հ. Գ Ես սիրում եմ իմ զոքանչին, սակայն 3000 կմ հեռավորության վրա:

----------

Lion (03.09.2010)

----------


## Apsara

Ինձ թվում է ամեն ինչ գալիս է նրանից, որ դեռ փոքր հասկաից լսում ես որ սկեսուրը վատն է վատ է վարվում հարսի հետ, կամ, որ զոքանչը անպայման ուզում է խանգարել ու բաժանել իր աղջկան փեսայից…

Բայց չէ որ նրանք երկուսն էլ ծնող են ու դժվար թե վատը ցանկանան իրենց երեխաներին, եթե երկկողմանի լինի զիջումները ու երկուսն էլ համբերատար լինեն կարծում եմ ոչ մի վատ բան էլ չի կարող լինել:

Չնայած կան այնպիսի դեպքեր, երբ զույգերից մեկի ծնողը ուղղկի իր երեխայի ընտրությունը չի հավանում, մոռանալով որ ինքը չի ամուսնանում այլ իր երեխան :Wink: 

Ինչևէ Kheranyanի հետ համաձայն եմ, լավագույն տարբերակը ի սկզբանե առանձին ապրելն է առանձին տնտեսություններ ունենալը:  :Blush:

----------


## Dina

Ես ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ վախեցած եմ  հարս կիսուր հարաբերւթյուններից, քանի որ լավ տարածված է այն կարծիքը որ հարս ու կիսուր շատ հազվադեպ է լինում որ կարողանում են համերաշխհ ապրել…
Ու որ խորը մտածենք, դա շատ տրամաբանական է,  ու այդտեղ ոչ ոք էլ մեղավոր չի  :Tongue: 
Իրականում մարդ արարածին ընդհանրապես դժվար է ապրել որևէ մեկի հետ, քանի որ ինչքան մարդ, այնքան էլ բնավորություն, ու հատկապես երկու կին արարածների է դժվար ապրել միասին, դե տղայի հետ ապրելու մասին չեմ խոսում ,դա լրիվ ուրիշ է, քանի որ կա սեր, կամ ամեն դեպքում կին և տղամարդ ձգողություն   :Wink: 
Լավ շատ շեղվեցի թեմայից  :Smile: 
Բացի տարբեր բնավորություն ունենալուց, հարաբերությունները կարող է փչացնել կիսուրի հիվանդագին խանդը տղային հարսի հանդեպ :Bad: 
Հա մոռացա ամենագլխավորներից մեկը  տան  կին, տնտեսուհի լինելու կռիվը  :LOL: 
Կիսուրները կառչում են այն գաղափարից որ իրենք են տան տնտեսուհին ու ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում ընդունել ընտանիքի նոր անդամի փորձերը  յուրովի մի բան անելու…(խոսքս կենցաղային խնդիրների մասին է) . :Angry2: 

 :Blush:  Բայց ինչու՞ եմ սենց կպած քննադատում կիսուրներին  :LOL:  մի որ էլ ես եմ կիսուր դառնալու  :LOL: 
Ինչպես ասւմ են մարդ ու կնոջ համար "որ մեկը պետք է լինի բամբակ , մյուսը զանգակ", ինձ թվում ա նույն ել կարելի ա ասել հարս ու կիսուրի համար  :Tongue:  բայց թող ու փախի այն ընտանիքից որ հարս ու կիսուր զանգակ եղան  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> Բացի տարբեր բնավորություն ունենալուց, հարաբերությունները կարող է փչացնել կիսուրի հիվանդագին խանդը տղային հարսի հանդեպ


Երեխեք մի հատ ուժս դեպք հիշեցի:
Գյուղում սկեսուրը իր տղային ու հարսին առանձին սենյակներ է տրամադրել, իսկ ինքը քնել է այդ երկու սենյակի արանքում գտնվող միջանցքում ու մի քանի ամիս հետևել է, որ նրանք հանկարծ իրար հետ ոչ մի հարաբերություններ չունենան: Սա իրական դեպք է, կարծեմ նա այդպես է վարվել այն պատճառով, որ չի հավանել իր տղայի որոշումը ու դեռ հույս է ունեցել, որ տղան կփոշմանի ու աղջկան հետ կտանի :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեխեք մի հատ ուժս դեպք հիշեցի:
> Գյուղում սկեսուրը իր տղային ու հարսին առանձին սենյակներ է տրամադրել, իսկ ինքը քնել է այդ երկու սենյակի արանքում գտնվող միջանցքում ու մի քանի ամիս հետևել է, որ նրանք հանկարծ իրար հետ ոչ մի հարաբերություններ չունենան: Սա իրական դեպք է, կարծեմ նա այդպես է վարվել այն պատճառով, որ չի հավանել իր տղայի որոշումը ու դեռ հույս է ունեցել, որ տղան կփոշմանի ու աղջկան հետ կտանի


 :Shok:  Խայտառակություն... Դրանից կարելի է միայն եզրակացնել, որ ամուսինը կատարյալ փալաս է եղել, որ թույլ է տվել իր մորը նման չլսված, չտեսնված ու ոչ մի տրամաբանության չենթարկվող խայտառակ բան անել: Դա միայն ցույց է տալիս, թե այդ մարդն ինչ աստիճանի անողնաշար, ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնելու անընդունակ մարդ է ու մամայի բալա, էն էլ տենց զարհուրելի մամայի:  :Bad: 


*Ժողովուրդ, ես էլի եկել եմ ձեզ տեղեկացնելու, որ նմանատիպ թեմա Ակումբում վաղուց կա:  Այն գտնվում է այստեղ (բայց ինչ զզվելին եմ, չէ՞. ով ինչ թեմա բացի, միանգամից հայտնվում է բոբո Ուլուանան ու հայտարարում, որ այդպիսի թեմա արդեն կա ):
Բայց քանի որ թեման բացողը հենց սկզբից ավելի թեթև ու ժամանցահումորային մոտեցում է ցուցաբերել թեմայի նկատմամբ, բացի դրանից, թեման բացել է ոչ թե «Փիլիսոփայություն և հոգեբանություն», այլ «Դեսից-դենից» բաժնում, ապա թեման չի փակվի: Պարզապես առավել լուրջ ու ոչ հումորային գրառումները կտեղափոխվեն հին թեմա, իսկ այստեղ կգրենք զվարճալի և/կամ սարսափ-դեպքերի մասին:  Այնպես որ շարունակում ենք բացահայտել մեր սարսափ-զոքանչներին ու սկսեսուրներին:*

----------


## Մարիաննա

> աշխատեք շուտ դորս գալ մամայի տան ազդեցության տակից


Դեռ ավելին՝ աշխատեք ամուսնական մատանին կրելուց հետո, հայրական օջախ այցելել որպես հյուր՝ ոչ ավելին: 



> կարծեմ նա այդպես է վարվել այն պատճառով, որ չի հավանել իր տղայի որոշումը ու դեռ հույս է ունեցել, որ տղան կփոշմանի ու աղջկան հետ կտանի


Ըստ իս՝ այդ ընտանիքում մայրն էր տան տղամարդը, իսկ տղան՝ տան կինը:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դեռ ավելին՝ աշխատեք ամուսնական մատանին կրելուց հետո, հայրական օջախ այցելել որպես հյուր՝ ոչ ավելին: 
> 
> Ըստ իս՝ այդ ընտանիքում մայրն էր տան տղամարդը, իսկ տղան՝ տան կինը:


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ այդ դեպքում տղայի կի՞նը տան ինչն էր:  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ այդ դեպքում տղայի կի՞նը տան ինչն էր:


Միջանկյալ մասնակիցը:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, զոքանչների հետ կապված մի սրամիտք հիշեցի.

- Ո՞վ է զոքանչը:
- Ընտանեկան դրամաների բեմադրող ռեժիսորը: :LOL:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Kheranyan

Մի հատ հումորային բան էլ ես ասեմ

Ինչո՞ւ է փեսան զոքանչին գլխին դրած ման տալիս.
Պատասխան. Ուր ուզումա թող նստի, մենակ աչքիս  չերևա: :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անգլերեն սկեսուր/զոքանչ.
MOTHER-IN-LAW
Իսկ հիմա տառերը խառնենք.
HITLER WOMAN  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (18.08.2010), Jarre (04.11.2010), Safaryan (02.09.2010), Մանուլ (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Shah

Բայց օրինակ ինչի՞ հենց ամենասկզբից տրամադրվում եք, որ անպայման պիտի վատը լինի զոքանչը կամ սկեսուրը: Ամեն ինչ մարդու սկզբնական տրամադրվածությունից ա..  :Smile:  Բոլորն էլ իրանց երեխուն սիրում են, հաստատ "պադնոժկաներ" չեն տա:

----------

ministr (14.08.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես համ իմ սկեսուրին եմ սիրում, համ էլ ամուսնուս զոքանչին: Երկուսն էլ հրաշալի մարդիկ են:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես համ իմ սկեսուրին եմ սիրում, համ էլ ամուսնուս զոքանչին: Երկուսն էլ հրաշալի մարդիկ են:


Բայց խոստովանի, որ ամուսնուդ չոքանչին ավելի ես սիրում՝ հանուն ամուսնուդ :Jpit:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բայց խոստովանի, որ ամուսնուդ չոքանչիդ ավելի ես սիրում՝ հանուն ամուսնուդ


Ոնց որ հարցնեիր - մամայիդ ես շատ սիրում թե պապայիդ:  :Smile:  Նման բան ասել չի կարելի: Ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ունի, ամեն մեկն իրեն սիրելու ձևը: Չի կարելի ասել, որ մեկին սիրում եմ շատ, մյուսին քիչ: Ամեն մեկին սիրում եմ յուրովի:

----------

Jarre (04.11.2010), Lianik (06.09.2010), Tig (02.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Միշտ մտածել եմ ինչու հարս-սկեսուր կամէլ փեսա-զոքանչ հարաբերությունները մռայլ գույներով ներկայացվում... չեմ հասկանում, ազնիվ խոսք :Think: , իմ պատկերացնելով ես իմ սկեսուրին պիտի շա՜՜՜տ սիրեմ, ինքն էլ  ինձ :Blush:  դե նույնն էլ մամաս ու իրա փեսան.... :Love:

----------

Tig (02.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ամեն ինչ կախված է տվյալ մարդուց, նրա աշխարհընկալումից, ով էլ որ լինի, զիջելու կարողությունից ու հասկանալու ունակությունից, բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք է հիշել, որ ամեն մարդ էլ համբերության բաժակ ունի, ու այն լցնելն վտանգավոր է

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Միշտ մտածել եմ ինչու հարս-սկեսուր կամէլ փեսա-զոքանչ հարաբերությունները մռայլ գույներով ներկայացվում... չեմ հասկանում, ազնիվ խոսք, իմ պատկերացնելով ես իմ սկեսուրին պիտի շա՜՜՜տ սիրեմ, ինքն էլ  ինձ դե նույնն էլ մամաս ու իրա փեսան....


Երբեմն մեր պատկերացրածը չի համընկնում դառը իրականության հետ:   :LOL:

----------

Sona_Yar (04.11.2010), Դեկադա (02.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (02.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Երբեմն մեր պատկերացրածը չի համընկնում դառը իրականության հետ:


Մարդկային հարաբերություններում ամեն ինչ կամ գրեթե ամեն ինչ մեզնից` մարդ արարածներից է կախված..... մենք ենք մեզ համար խնդիրներ ստեղծում... ու ըստ իս իրականությունը դառը չի լինում, այն դառնում եմ դառը...  օրինակ փոխզիջման բացակայության պարագայում :Wink:

----------

Tig (02.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2010)

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

Միշտ մտածում ես, որ քեզ մոտ այլ կերպ կլինի, որ դու թույլ չես տա քեզ կրկնել հայտնի իրականությունը ու այդպիսի նախատրամադրվածությամբ մուտք ես գործում նոր ընտանիք: Ու այստեղ կա քեզ համար պահված մի մեծ անակնկալ իրականում շատ բարդ է շարունակ լինել զիջողի ու աշախերտի դերում, դա շատ շուտ հոգնեցնում է: Գեղեցիկ բառեր են փոխզիջում, ըմբռնումով մոտենալ, բայց չէ որ ստացվում է ապրում ես, ենթա կյանքով, անում ամեն բան ոչ թե այնպես ինչպես կուզեիր, այլ այնպես ինչպես քեզանից սպասում են, ինչպես իրենք սովոր են, կա 2 ճանապարհ կամ շարունակ կռիվներ կամ էլ դու արդեն դու չես այլ մի անիմաստ կույրաղիք նոր ընտանիքում: Նորից եմ կրկնում ասելը շատ հեշտ է` անելը բարդ չապազանց:

----------

Ariadna (04.11.2010), Kita (05.11.2010), Sona_Yar (04.11.2010), Ուլուանա (04.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

Ես կարծում եմ,եթե ամուսնուդ սիրում ես ամուսնուդ ցնողին էլ պետք է ընդունես ու պետք չի մորանալ,որ դու գնում ես ու դառնում մի ընտանիքի անդամ որտեղ կան որոշակի դրվածքներ և պետք է ինքդ էլ հարմարվես ու սկեսուրիդ էլ ընդունես որպես ամուսնուդ ծնող ոչ թե համար առաջին թշնամի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես կարծում եմ,եթե ամուսնուդ սիրում ես ամուսնուդ ցնողին էլ պետք է ընդունես ու պետք չի մորանալ,որ դու գնում ես ու դառնում մի ընտանիքի անդամ որտեղ կան որոշակի դրվածքներ և պետք է ինքդ էլ հարմարվես ու սկեսուրիդ էլ ընդունես որպես ամուսնուդ ծնող ոչ թե համար առաջին թշնամի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում ընդունել ասելով: Ամեն ինչ սկեսուրի ուզածով անե՞ս: Կամ ինչու՞ պիտի հենց դու հարմարվես: Ի վերջո, դա քո կյանքն է, դու էլ ես ուզում այն քո հայեցողությամբ, քո բնույթին, հայացքներին ու պահանջներին համապատասխան կազմակերպել: Ամուսնանալով՝ մարդ հո գերի չի՞ ընկնում ինչ-որ մեկի տանը: Եթե հարմարվել, ուրեմն փոխադարձաբար. ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչու պիտի հարսն ամեն կերպ հարմարվի սկեսուրին: Մենակ թե տարիք-մարիք օրինակ չբերեք, էլի, թե չէ ստացվում է, որ մարդ մենակ մեծ տարիքում պիտի հնարավորություն ունենա ապրելու, այսինքն՝ երբ ինքն էլ սկեսուր դառնա ու իր հարսին իրեն հարմարեցնի  :Wacko: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.11.2010), Cassiopeia (05.11.2010), Kita (05.11.2010), Safaryan (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

> Իսկ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում ընդունել ասելով: Ամեն ինչ սկեսուրի ուզածով անե՞ս: Կամ ինչու՞ պիտի հենց դու հարմարվես: Ի վերջո, դա քո կյանքն է, դու էլ ես ուզում այն քո հայեցողությամբ, քո բնույթին, հայացքներին ու պահանջներին համապատասխան կազմակերպել: Ամուսնանալով՝ մարդ հո գերի չի՞ ընկնում ինչ-որ մեկի տանը: Եթե հարմարվել, ուրեմն փոխադարձաբար. ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչու պիտի հարսն ամեն կերպ հարմարվի սկեսուրին: Մենակ թե տարիք-մարիք օրինակ չբերեք, էլի, թե չէ ստացվում է, որ մարդ մենակ մեծ տարիքում պիտի հնարավորություն ունենա ապրելու, այսինքն՝ երբ ինքն էլ սկեսուր դառնա ու իր հարսին իրեն հարմարեցնի :


Բայց դուք իզուր եք տարիքին տարիք մարիք ասում. Երբ տանը ՄԵԾ կա, նրա խոսքը պետք է լինի վերջակետ. Մեքենան 1 ղեկ է ունենում, 2 ղեկի դեպքում, մեքենան մեջտեղից կիսվում է. Ընտանիքն էլ դրա նման մի բան է. Կան իհարկե բացառություններ, բայց դրանք փոքր տոկոս են կազմում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց դուք իզուր եք տարիքին տարիք մարիք ասում. Երբ տանը ՄԵԾ կա, նրա խոսքը պետք է լինի վերջակետ. Մեքենան 1 ղեկ է ունենում, 2 ղեկի դեպքում, մեքենան մեջտեղից կիսվում է. Ընտանիքն էլ դրա նման մի բան է. Կան իհարկե բացառություններ, բայց դրանք փոքր տոկոս են կազմում:


Ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն է, որ սկեսուրները հաճախ չեն գիտակցում, որ իրենց տղան, ամուսնանալով, նոր՝ առանձին ընտանիք է ստեղծում, որն արդեն պիտի առանձին ղեկ ունենա, ոչ թե սկեսուրը քշի ուր ուզենա: Միասին ապրելով հո կրակը չե՞ն ընկնում: Ընդհանրապես ես համարում եմ, որ հիմնականում ճիշտը առանձին ապրելն է, ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում դիտարկում ենք էն դեպքը, երբ առանձին ապրելու ոչ մի հնարավորություն չկա: Տվյալ դեպքում եթե ղեկի հանգամանքը հաշվի առնենք, կարող ենք համարել, որ սկեսուր-սկեսրարն ու տղայի նորաստեղծ ընտանիքը առանձին մեքենաներ են, որոնց բախտ է վիճակվել իրար կողքով ընթանալ, ու խնդիրը տվյալ դեպքում ընդամենը էն է, որ ամեն մեկն իր ղեկն էնպես ղեկավարի, որ մեքենաներն իրար չբախվեն:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.11.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Վայ էլի իմ սիրած թեման եք շոշափում:  :Love: 

Աղջիկներ, մի հարց էլի ինչու՞ եք ամեն անգամ, երբ քննարկում է ընթանում հարս-սկեսուր թեմայի շուրջ, գրեթե միշտ սվիններով ենք ընդումում փոխհարաբերությունները: Ինչու՞ եք ներքուստ վատ զգում, երբ իրավիճակը այնպես է լինում, որ պետք է հարմարվել: Երբ կարդում եմ նման մարտական տրամադրված գրառումները, իբր «սկսեսուրն ո՞վ ա, որ մի հատ էլ հարմարվենք, թող ինքը մեզի հարմարվի» և այլն, ներքուստ այնպես վատ եմ ինձ զգում: Աստված չանի ականջովս ընկնի, որ ապագա կեսս նման ձև ա մտածում, անկեղծ եմ ասում չեմ շարունակի հարաբերություններս, անկախ նրանից, որ այդ պահին դժվար կլինի ինձ համար: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե նման մտածելակերպով տունս մտնի հաջորդ շաբաթ եթե ոչ ես, ապա մերոնք հաստատ կլարեն: 

Ախր մարդ ցանկացած իրավիճակում պետք է գոնե սկզբնական հատվածում հարմարվի նոր միջավայրում: Օրինակ վերցնենք ակումբում. պատկերացրեք նոր անդամ է հայտվում ու սկսում է կանոնադրությունը աջ ու ձախ խախտելով գրառումներ անել՝ իրա արևին մտածելով, որ ինքը էնքան կա, որ ողջ ակումբի ադմիիստրացիան ու մնացած բոլոր հին գելերը իրան պտի կուլ տան՝ հարմարվեն: Ու ի՞նչ ա լինում, աջ ու ձախ սկսվում ա բողոք ուղարկվել ադմինիստրացիա, վրեն կայֆավատ և այլն ու մեկ էլ հոպ արգելապակվում ա, կամ ժամանակաոր կամ էլ ընդմիշտ գրողի ցոցն ա ուղարկվում, նայած ինչ կարգի է իրեն դրսևորել: 
Ու ցանկացած միջավայրում ա այդպես, գործի վայրում, նոր ընկերական շրջապատում...

Նորեկը միշտ էլ սկզբուն գոնե պետք ա հարմարվի, իսկ հետո ժամանակի ընտացքում հատ ու կենտ խախտումներ հնարավոր է, ժամանակի ընթացքում արդեն դառնում ես սիրելի, ընդունելի, ներելի.....

Մի հատ հիշեք, երբ նոր էիք գրանցվել ակումբում, ու մեկ տարի անց: Նույն բանն ա, տարբեր մասշտաբով ուղղակի  :Wink:

----------

Հարդ (04.11.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

> խնդիրը տվյալ դեպքում ընդամենը էն է, որ ամեն մեկն իր ղեկն էնպես ղեկավարի, որ մեքենաներն իրար չբախվեն:


Թեորիապես հնարավոր է, բայց պրակտիկորեն անհավանական. Պետք է ամեն մեկը իր ընտանիքի համար ուտելիք պատրաստի, առանձին ուտեն, հետո ամեն մեկը իր սպասքը լվանա, 2 սառնարանա պետք, 2 բաղնիք զուգարան: Եվ տանը մի սահման պետք է գծել, որ հանկարծ մեկը մյուսի սահմանում գործնեություն չծավալի. Եթե չկա տենց բաներ, ուրեմն ..... :Sad:

----------


## boooooooom

> Աղջիկներ


Ես տղա եմ, շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աղջիկներ, մի հարց էլի ինչու՞ եք ամեն անգամ, երբ քննարկում է ընթանում հարս-սկեսուր թեմայի շուրջ, գրեթե միշտ սվիններով ենք ընդումում փոխհարաբերությունները:


Լրիվ բնական է, որ մարդ սվիններով ընդունի իր եսը ճնշելու, ամեն ինչում ուրիշին հարմարեցնելու մասին կոչերն ու «օրենքները»: 




> Երբ կարդում եմ նման մարտական տրամադրված գրառումները, իբր «*սկսեսուրն ո՞վ ա, որ մի հատ էլ հարմարվենք, թող ինքը մեզի հարմարվի*» և այլն, ներքուստ այնպես վատ եմ ինձ զգում:


Նման բան ոչ ես եմ ասել, ոչ էլ կարծես ուրիշ մեկը: Ես ընդամենը ասել եմ, որ եթե հարմարվելու հարց կա, ուրեմն երկուսն էլ պիտի հարմարվեն, ոչ թե հարմարվողը միշտ մեկը լինի: Իսկ Ակումբի հետ համեմատությունը բոլորովին տեղին չեմ համարում: Ակումբը հասարակական վայր  է, որն իր հստակ օրենքներն ունի, ում դուր չի գալիս, կարող է չմտնել: Իսկ յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիք ինքն է իր համար օրենքներ ու կանոններ ստեղծում ու պարտավոր չէ դրանից դուրս ինչ-որ մեկի օրենքներին ու կանոններին անվերապահորեն ենթարկվել: 




> Թեորիապես հնարավոր է, բայց պրակտիկորեն անհավանական. Պետք է ամեն մեկը իր ընտանիքի համար ուտելիք պատրաստի, առանձին ուտեն, հետո ամեն մեկը իր սպասքը լվանա, 2 սառնարանա պետք, 2 բաղնիք զուգարան: Եվ տանը մի սահման պետք է գծել, որ հանկարծ մեկը մյուսի սահմանում գործնեություն չծավալի. Եթե չկա տենց բաներ, ուրեմն .....


Շատ ես ծայրահեղացնում: Պարզ է, որ նման կենցաղային հարցերում պիտի կարողանան ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, հարմարվել, որ կարողանան գոյատևել մի տան մեջ, բայց, էլի եմ ասում, էդ հարմարվելը պիտի երկուստեք լինի, ոչ թե ամեն ինչում հարսը հարմարվի մենակ: Թող մի բանում հարսը հարմարվի, մի բանում՝ սկեսուրը: Բայդ հա, կան սահմաններ, որոնք չպետք է անցնել: Ու ճիշտ կլինի՝ էդ սահմաններն ամեն մեկն էլ ի սկզբանե իմանա ու հարգի:

----------

boooooooom (04.11.2010), Kita (05.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Իսկ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում ընդունել ասելով: Ամեն ինչ սկեսուրի ուզածով անե՞ս: Կամ ինչու՞ պիտի հենց դու հարմարվես: Ի վերջո, դա քո կյանքն է, դու էլ ես ուզում այն քո հայեցողությամբ, քո բնույթին, հայացքներին ու պահանջներին համապատասխան կազմակերպել: Ամուսնանալով՝ մարդ հո գերի չի՞ ընկնում ինչ-որ մեկի տանը: Եթե հարմարվել, ուրեմն փոխադարձաբար. ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչու պիտի հարսն ամեն կերպ հարմարվի սկեսուրին: Մենակ թե տարիք-մարիք օրինակ չբերեք, էլի, թե չէ ստացվում է, որ մարդ մենակ մեծ տարիքում պիտի հնարավորություն ունենա ապրելու, այսինքն՝ երբ ինքն էլ սկեսուր դառնա ու իր հարսին իրեն հարմարեցնի :


Չէ հարմարվել ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ,որ գնալուց չպետքա մտածես գնամ ու ամեն ինչ իմ ուզածով դարձնեմ այլ ինչ-որ չափով ինտեգրվես արդեն ձևավորված ընտանիքում: Վերջիվերջո մեր հայրական օջախում էլ ենք հարմարվում և փոխադարձ զիջումների գնում: Հարմարվելը բացարձակապես չի նշանակում կորցնել սեփական ես-ը կամ չապրել սպասելով սկեսուր դառնալու աստղային ժամին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ հարմարվել ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ,որ գնալուց չպետքա մտածես գնամ ու ամեն ինչ իմ ուզածով դարձնեմ այլ ինչ-որ չափով ինտեգրվես արդեն ձևավորված ընտանիքում: Վերջիվերջո մեր հայրական օջախում էլ ենք հարմարվում և փոխադարձ զիջումների գնում: Հարմարվելը բացարձակապես չի նշանակում կորցնել սեփական ես-ը կամ չապրել սպասելով սկեսուր դառնալու աստղային ժամին:


Ամեն ինչում միակողմանի հարմարվելը հենց սեփական եսը կորցնել է նշանակում, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Իսկ ինչ-որ չափով փոխադարձաբար հարմարվելն, իհարկե, անխուսափելի է, եթե մարդիկ մի հարկի տակ են ապրում: Դրա մասին արդեն մի քանի անգամ գրել եմ: Ուղղակի որ ասում են՝ հարսը եթե մտել ա ուրիշի տուն, ուրիշի ընտանիք, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի ամեն ինչում հարմարվի, այ դա եմ անընդունելի ու մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում համարում:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Ուղղակի որ ասում են՝ հարսը եթե մտել ա ուրիշի տուն, ուրիշի ընտանիք, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի *ամեն ինչում հարմարվի*, այ դա եմ անընդունելի ու մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում համարում:


Ով ասեց ամեն ինչում, հիմնականում ոչ կարևոր հարցերում: :LOL:  Ընդհանհրապես ընտանիքը լուրջ քաղաքական ոլորտա հիշացնում,մի տեղ պիտի հարմարվես մի տեղ պիտի քեզ հարմարացնես,բայց այնպես որ շատ չզգացվի: :Xeloq:

----------


## Lianik

> Պարզ է, որ նման կենցաղային հարցերում պիտի կարողանան ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, հարմարվել, որ կարողանան *գոյատևել* մի տան մեջ, բայց, էլի եմ ասում, էդ հարմարվելը պիտի երկուստեք լինի, ոչ թե ամեն ինչում հարսը հարմարվի մենակ:


Այս բառը հատուկ ընդգծեցի..ընտանիք կազմել սիրելիի հետ բնավ չի նշանակում գոյատևել նրա օջախում :Shok:  կյանքը վայելելու սկիզբ պիտի լինի :Love: ..ըստ իս իհարկե :Blush:  իսկ փոխադարձ հարգանքի արդյունքում այդ օջախում սկսում ես  ապրել  :Love: 
բայց ես օրինակ մի տուն հարս գնամ ու իրենք ինձ չընդունեն որպես տան անդամ, իրենց ջերմությունն իմ նկատմամբ չզգամ   :Sad: , ինձ համար էլ դժվար կլինի նրանց ընտանիքի նիստ ու կացին հարմարվելը, դժվար թե ինձ երջանիկ զգամ...




հ.գ. այս թեմայում միայն հարս ու սկեսուր են :Wink: ...իսկ փոսա-զաքանչ :Think:

----------


## The silent river

էդ հարմարվելը պիտի երկուստեք լինի, ոչ թե ամեն ինչում հարսը հարմարվի մենակ: Ուլանա ջան, շատ տեղեր հարսը ոչ թե պիտի, այլ պարտավոր ա հարմարվի, որովհետև նա ինչքան էլ տան անդամ ա համարվում, բայցև ետ տունը արդեն ունի դրվածք, որը իրա փոփոխման ենթակա չի:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> էդ հարմարվելը պիտի երկուստեք լինի, ոչ թե ամեն ինչում հարսը հարմարվի մենակ: Ուլանա ջան, շատ տեղեր հարսը ոչ թե պիտի, այլ պարտավոր ա հարմարվի, որովհետև նա ինչքան էլ տան անդամ ա համարվում, բայցև ետ տունը արդեն ունի դրվածք, որը իրա փոփոխման ենթակա չի:


Համամիտ եմ և ես ել դա էի ասում ինձ չհասկացան: :Blush:  Եթե փորձես փոխել,ապա տարաձայնությունները անխուսափելի են,սակայն ամուսնուդ ընտանիքում էլ քեզ պետք է հարգեն և փորձեն հասկանալ ու փոխադարձաբար փոխզիջուների գնալ:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մի հատ հարց տամ, էլի: Եթե տղայի հետ ընկերություն եք անում (կամ պետք ա նոր սկսեք անել), ու ամուսնանալուց հետո պետք ա հետո իրա ծնողների հետ ապրեք, բայց ձեզ իրենք վատ են վերաբերվում, դա ինչ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա կոնկրետ ձեր ու այդ տղայի հարաբերություններում:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Մի հատ հարց տամ, էլի: Եթե տղայի հետ ընկերություն եք անում (կամ պետք ա նոր սկսեք անել), ու ամուսնանալուց հետո պետք ա հետո իրա ծնողների հետ ապրեք, բայց ձեզ իրենք վատ են վերաբերվում, դա ինչ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա կոնկրետ ձեր ու այդ տղայի հարաբերություններում:


Դա կոնկրետ ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ այդ տղայի և իր ծնողների հարաբերություններում: :Smile:  Իրա ծնողները էնքան իրան չեն հարգում, որ իրա բերածին վա ե վերաբերվում, թող տղան մտածի թե ինչի իրա ծնողները չեն հարգում իրեն:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դա կոնկրետ ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ այդ տղայի և իր ծնողների հարաբերություններում: Իրա ծնողները էնքան իրան չեն հարգում, որ իրա բերածին վա ե վերաբերվում, թող տղան մտածի թե ինչի իրա ծնողները չեն հարգում իրեն:


Սլիմ ջան, պարզ ա, ինչ որ ասում ես, բայց հարցս ինչ ուղղվածությամբ որ տվել եմ, էտ մասով ա ինձ հետաքրքիր: Թե չէ տղայի և իր ծնողների հարաբերություններում ինչը կփոխվի, էտ արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա:

----------


## einnA

> Մի հատ հարց տամ, էլի: Եթե տղայի հետ ընկերություն եք անում (կամ պետք ա նոր սկսեք անել), ու ամուսնանալուց հետո պետք ա հետո իրա ծնողների հետ ապրեք, բայց ձեզ իրենք վատ են վերաբերվում, դա ինչ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա կոնկրետ ձեր ու այդ տղայի հարաբերություններում:


Եթե ծնողների վերաբերմունքն այնպիսին է, որ փոխվելու ենթակա չէ, հաստատ ազդեցությունը կունենա, մանավանդ որ շարունակեն ապրել ծնողների հետ: Ինչքան էլ իրար շատ սիրեն, հարգեն, բայց մեկ է կենցաղային խնդիրներն ամեն դեպքում ազդում են: Ուրիշ բան եթե երկու կողմերն էլ հասկացող ու հանդուրժող լինեն, ժամանակի հետ կհարթվեն բոլոր հարցերը:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ ջան, պարզ ա, ինչ որ ասում ես, բայց հարցս ինչ ուղղվածությամբ որ տվել եմ, էտ մասով ա ինձ հետաքրքիր: Թե չէ տղայի և իր ծնողների հարաբերություններում ինչը կփոխվի, էտ արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա:


Գիտես իմ մոտ էլ նման բան եղելա, որ ապագա սկեսուրս անհաջող արտահայտությունա արել, կամ ինչ որ տհաճ բանա ասել: Իրա տղանա էտ հարցը հաթե, ես ամեն դեպքում իրա մամայի վատ վերաբերմունքից  չեմ սկսել իրան քիչ սիրել, ասել եմ ինչը դուրս չի գալիս ու երբ զգացել եմ , որ ինքը քայլերա անում ավելիա աչքիս բարձրացել: Իհարկե փոքրիկ վեճերը անխուսափելի են: Շատ դեպքեր կան , որ հարս ու սկեսուր իրար տանել չեն կարողանում, սկեսուրը ատումա հարսին / հարսը սկեսրոջը ու չեն էլ թաքցնում, բայց ապրում են ամուսինները ու սիրոմ են իրար: եթե իմ ընկերոջ մաման կտրականապես դեմ լիներ ու ինձ չսիրեր, ես ընկերոթյան շրջանում կաշխատեի իրա հետ ուղակի չշփվել, իսկ հետոամեն ինչ անել առանձին ապրելու համար: Հետք գիտես ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ իրար սովորում են ու հարազատ են դառնում, եթ ծնողները իրչ որ լուրջ պատճառ չունենան էտ աղջկա չսիրելո համար , ինձ թվումա ճանաչելուց հետո կընդունեն:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի հատ հարց տամ, էլի: Եթե տղայի հետ ընկերություն եք անում (կամ պետք ա նոր սկսեք անել), ու ամուսնանալուց հետո պետք ա հետո իրա ծնողների հետ ապրեք, բայց ձեզ իրենք վատ են վերաբերվում, դա ինչ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա կոնկրետ ձեր ու այդ տղայի հարաբերություններում:


Գոռ ջան, դա մի բառով գիտե՞ս՝ ոնց կկոչվի: *Ջլատում*: Էդքան բան: Անկախ նրանից, թե ով ում ինչքան ա սիրում:
Պարտվելու են բոլոր կողմերը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շատ դեպքեր կան , որ հարս ու սկեսուր իրար տանել չեն կարողանում, սկեսուրը ատումա հարսին / հարսը սկեսրոջը ու չեն էլ թաքցնում, բայց ապրում են ամուսինները ու սիրոմ են իրար: եթե իմ ընկերոջ մաման կտրականապես դեմ լիներ ու ինձ չսիրեր, ես ընկերոթյան շրջանում կաշխատեի իրա հետ ուղակի չշփվել, իսկ հետոամեն ինչ անել առանձին ապրելու համար: Հետք գիտես ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ իրար սովորում են ու հարազատ են դառնում, եթ ծնողները իրչ որ լուրջ պատճառ չունենան էտ աղջկա չսիրելո համար , ինձ թվումա ճանաչելուց հետո կընդունեն:


Էլ ինչ տղա, որ իմանա իր կինը մորը ատում ա ու սիրի իրան .... յախք

----------


## Սլիմ

> Էլ ինչ տղա, որ իմանա իր կինը մորը ատում ա ու սիրի իրան .... յախք


*e}|{uka* իսկ էտ ատելությունը հիմնականում փոխադարձա լինում, նույննա , որ ասես էլ ինչ տղա որ իրա ընտրածին չընդունեն ,իրա վրա թքած ունենան, իրան չհարգեն ու ինքը ընդունի էտ ամեն ինչը: Էլի յախքա չէ?

----------

Kita (06.11.2010), Ուլուանա (05.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *e}|{uka* իսկ էտ ատելությունը հիմնականում փոխադարձա լինում, նույննա , որ ասես էլ ինչ տղա որ իրա ընտրածին չընդունեն ,իրա վրա թքած ունենան, իրան չհարգեն ու ինքը ընդունի էտ ամեն ինչը: Էլի յախքա չէ?


Բան չհասկացա ասածիցդ, հա իհարկե՝ յախք:
Ես իմ վրա բերեմ օրինակ՝ եթե իմ  ամուսնու մայրը ինձ ատի գեթ մի վայրկյան  ու անվերադարձ  :LOL:  ու ամուսինս դա տեսնելով ոչինչ չանի, կսկսեմ ամուսնուս էլ ատել ու ամենայն ուրախությամբ կհավաքեմ իրերս ու կլինեմ ռադ: Ինչքան կեղծավոր պիտի լինես, որ առանձ թաքցնելու ատես, ատվես, ամուսինդ էլ իմանա ու դուք ապրես հաշտ, համերաշք ու սիրեք իրար.... որ երկնքից էլ  3 խնձոր չընկնի ես կնեղանամ:

----------


## paniaG

> Անձամբ իմ զոքանչը սարսափելի չի, ընենց ոչինչ, բարետես արտաքինով կին է, եթե նայենք որպես կին, բայց որ զոքանչա, դա արդեն ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը գցումա
> Մի փոքր ավելի լուրջ, ես զոքնաչիս դեմ բան չունեմ, սակայն երբ նա իբր պարզապես, թե մտածված, դա չգիտեմ, փորձում է աղջկա միջոցով միջամտել իմ ընտանիքի գործերին, փորձում է ընտանեկան կյանքի վերաբերյալ որևէ խորհուրդներ տալ իմ կնոջը, կամ երբ իմանում է որ վիճել եմ կնոջս հետ (իհարկե վիճելու փաստն իմանալու մեղավորը կինն է, ով այդ ամենը պատմում է մամային, սակայն դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է) և նրան ասում է «արի *մամայի* մոտ քեզ մի քիչ մխիթարեմ», այ ադ ժամանակ նա դառնում է իմ կյանքի համար մեկ սարսափը, համար մեկ թշնամին և դառնում է *Զոքանչ* բառիս ամենավատ իմաստով:
> Ես մի հատ խորհուրդ ունեմ բոլոր աղջիկներին, ով կընդունի թող ընդունի, ով ոչ՝ թող չընդունի, եթե ուզում եք որ ձեր ամուսնու ու մոր միջև հարաբերությունները լինեն բարիդրացիական, աշխատեք շուտ դորս գալ մամայի տան ազդեցության տակից և այնպես մի արեք որ նրանք հաճախ հանդիպեն, նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև  հարս սկեսուր հարաբերությունների համար:
> Հետևություն՝ ամենալավ տարբերակը դա ապրել առանձին բնակարանում, հեռվից և՛ Զոքնաչը և՛ սկեսուրը քաղցր են:
> 
> Հ. Գ Ես սիրում եմ իմ զոքանչին, սակայն 3000 կմ հեռավորության վրա:


շաաաատ հաճելի զարմացած եմ,տարօրինակա որ տղամարդն է առանձին ապրելու մասին միտք արտահայտում
Իրականում եթե լավ մտածենք բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում են տարաձայնություններ անկաղ ստատուսից ,,զոքանչ,, կամ ,,սկեսուր,, նույն խնդիրները կարող են սեփական ծնողների հետ լինել ուղակի ետ դեպքում ոչոք չի մտածում թե իր ծնողը ,,սարսափելի է,,..այ ուրիշ հարց եթե ,,սկեսուր,,է? :LOL:  ուղակի մի դեպքում համակերպվել էս,սովորական է,ծնողներդ են..իսկ մյուս դեպքում ,,ինչի պիտի հանդուրժես?,,?կարծում եմ սխալ է այդ դիրորոշումը

----------

CactuSoul (05.11.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան, դա մի բառով գիտե՞ս՝ ոնց կկոչվի: *Ջլատում*: Էդքան բան: Անկախ նրանից, թե ով ում ինչքան ա սիրում:
> Պարտվելու են բոլոր կողմերը:


Ան ջան, մի քիչ լավ չհհասկացա դիրքորոշումդ: Այսինքն աղջկա կողմից արտահայտությունը, որ "եթե ես մտնեմ ձեր տուն առաջին անգամ ու զգամ, քո ծնողները ինձ վատ են վերաբերվում, մեր հարաբերությունները կխզեմ", նորմա՞լ ես համարում:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բան չհասկացա ասածիցդ, հա իհարկե՝ յախք:
> Ես իմ վրա բերեմ օրինակ՝ եթե իմ  ամուսնու մայրը ինձ ատի գեթ մի վայրկյան  ու անվերադարձ  ու ամուսինս դա տեսնելով ոչինչ չանի, կսկսեմ ամուսնուս էլ ատել ու ամենայն ուրախությամբ կհավաքեմ իրերս ու կլինեմ ռադ: Ինչքան կեղծավոր պիտի լինես, որ առանձ թաքցնելու ատես, ատվես, ամուսինդ էլ իմանա ու դուք ապրես հաշտ, համերաշք ու սիրեք իրար.... որ երկնքից էլ  3 խնձոր չընկնի ես կնեղանամ:


Իդ ջան, այսինքն տղայի հետ ընկերություն անելու, հարաբերություններ ունենալու համար պետք ա համոզված լինես, որ իրա ծնողները քեզ լա՞վ են վերաբերվում:

----------

Երվանդ (05.11.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գիտես իմ մոտ էլ նման բան եղելա, որ ապագա սկեսուրս անհաջող արտահայտությունա արել, կամ ինչ որ տհաճ բանա ասել: Իրա տղանա էտ հարցը հաթե, ես ամեն դեպքում իրա մամայի վատ վերաբերմունքից  չեմ սկսել իրան քիչ սիրել, ասել եմ ինչը դուրս չի գալիս ու երբ զգացել եմ , որ ինքը քայլերա անում ավելիա աչքիս բարձրացել: Իհարկե փոքրիկ վեճերը անխուսափելի են: Շատ դեպքեր կան , որ հարս ու սկեսուր իրար տանել չեն կարողանում, սկեսուրը ատումա հարսին / հարսը սկեսրոջը ու չեն էլ թաքցնում, բայց ապրում են ամուսինները ու սիրոմ են իրար: եթե իմ ընկերոջ մաման կտրականապես դեմ լիներ ու ինձ չսիրեր, ես ընկերոթյան շրջանում կաշխատեի իրա հետ ուղակի չշփվել, իսկ հետոամեն ինչ անել առանձին ապրելու համար: Հետք գիտես ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ իրար սովորում են ու հարազատ են դառնում, եթ ծնողները իրչ որ լուրջ պատճառ չունենան էտ աղջկա չսիրելո համար , ինձ թվումա ճանաչելուց հետո կընդունեն:


Սլիմ ջան, einnA ջան, Կակտուսին ու Յոշիկին տվածս հարցերը ձեզ էլ ուղղեմ, էլի:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ան ջան, մի քիչ լավ չհհասկացա դիրքորոշումդ: Այսինքն աղջկա կողմից արտահայտությունը, որ "եթե ես մտնեմ ձեր տուն առաջին անգամ ու զգամ, քո ծնողները ինձ վատ են վերաբերվում, մեր հարաբերությունները կխզեմ", նորմա՞լ ես համարում:


Հենց տվյալ ձևակերպմամբ՝ ոչ, ընկերության մեջ՝ ոչ, բայց եթե խոսքը լուրջ հարաբերությունների մասին է, որոնք ամուսնության վերաճելու միտում ունեն, ապա նույնիսկ աննորմալ կլիներ, եթե աղջիկն ասեր՝ «դե ոչինչ, հիմա, ի՞նչ անենք, որ դուրները չեկա, թող իրենք իմ վրա թքած ունենան, ես՝ իրենց, մի կերպ կապրենք :Pardon: »: Կոպիտ եմ ասում, բայց դե:
Եթե իրար համար շատ կարևոր են մարդիկ, ապա կարծում եմ, պիտի մի քիչ սպասեն, ժամանակ տան իրենք իրենց ու ծնողներին, փորձեն դուր գալ էդ ընթացքում… Իսկ եթե չստացվի, ուրեմն պիտի մի ճար անեն ու առանձին ապրեն: Նույն տանիքի տակ նրանց կյանքը կարող է դժոխքի վերածվել:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հենց տվյալ ձևակերպմամբ՝ ոչ, ընկերության մեջ՝ ոչ, բայց եթե խոսքը լուրջ հարաբերությունների մասին է, որոնք ամուսնության վերաճելու միտում ունեն, ապա նույնիսկ աննորմալ կլիներ, եթե աղջիկն ասեր՝ «դե ոչինչ, հիմա, ի՞նչ անենք, որ դուրները չեկա, թող իրենք իմ վրա թքած ունենան, ես՝ իրենց, մի կերպ կապրենք»: Կոպիտ եմ ասում, բայց դե:
> Եթե իրար համար շատ կարևոր են մարդիկ, ապա կարծում եմ, պիտի մի քիչ սպասեն, ժամանակ տան իրենք իրենց ու ծնողներին, փորձեն դուր գալ էդ ընթացքում… Իսկ եթե չստացվի, ուրեմն պիտի մի ճար անեն ու առանձին ապրեն: Նույն տանիքի տակ նրանց կյանքը կարող է դժոխքի վերածվել:


Ընկերություն պետք ա սկսեն անել, նոր նշանվեն, չէ՞, հետո էլ ամուսնանան: Հիմա նույն հարցը, որ Իդային եմ տվել, քեզ եմ տալիս Ան:

----------


## Philosopher

> Իդ ջան, այսինքն տղայի հետ ընկերություն անելու, հարաբերություններ ունենալու համար պետք ա համոզված լինես, որ իրա ծնողները քեզ լա՞վ են վերաբերվում:


Գոռ, եթե աղջիկը ուզում ա տղայի հետ ամուսնանա, ապա այո, իսկ եթե ուզածը մենակ ամուսնանալն ա, ապա կրկնապատիկ այո, ինչքան ուզում ես էդ փաստի ու տղայի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի միջև հակասություններ տես: Էդ մարդը իրա պրոֆեսիոնալ գործն ա անում, ամուսնանում ա, ու պարտավոր ա բոլոր դետալները հաշվի առնել:

Ընկերության սկզբում ծնողների վերաբերմունքով հետաքրքրվելը առնվազն կանացի հաշվենկատության տգեղ դրսևորում ա ու դա ոչ հաստատման, ոչ հերքման կարիք չունի: Անկհայտ փաստ ա: Շատ մի խորացի  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իդ ջան, այսինքն տղայի հետ ընկերություն անելու, հարաբերություններ ունենալու համար պետք ա համոզված լինես, որ իրա ծնողները քեզ լա՞վ են վերաբերվում:


Գոռ ջան, միթե՞ մենք պայծառատես ենք, որ իմանանք ինչ ա լինելու: Կամ համոզված լինելը ո՞րն ա :  :Jpit:  Համոզված միայն տղու հարցում կարաս լինես// դա էլ  100%-անոց չի: Ես ասում էի եթե ամուսնանայի ու դրվածքը տենց լիներ, "ռադս" կքաշեի: Սլիմի ասած փոխադարձ անծածուկ ատելությունը յախք առաջացրեց: Էտքան բան:




> Գոռ, եթե աղջիկը ուզում ա տղայի հետ ամուսնանա, ապա այո, իսկ եթե ուզածը մենակ ամուսնանալն ա, ապա կրկնապատիկ այո, ինչքան ուզում ես էդ փաստի ու տղայի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի միջև հակասություններ տես: Էդ մարդը իրա պրոֆեսիոնալ գործն ա անում, ամուսնանում ա, ու պարտավոր ա բոլոր դետալները հաշվի առնել:


Փիլ, աղջիկների տեղը մի խոսա:  :Tongue: 
Այդպես չի իրականում: Աղջիկները մեծ մասամբ թքած ունեն:  :Jpit: // ինչքան էլ կոպիտ չհնչի: Այսինքն տրագեդիա հաստատ չեն սարքի ու հաստատ դրանից հետո չեն դադարի սիրել տղային կամ կասեն՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ, բայց չեմ ամուսնանա քո հետ, քանի որ քո ծնողները ինձ չեն հավանում:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հենց տվյալ ձևակերպմամբ՝ ոչ, ընկերության մեջ՝ ոչ, բայց եթե խոսքը լուրջ հարաբերությունների մասին է, որոնք ամուսնության վերաճելու միտում ունեն, ապա նույնիսկ աննորմալ կլիներ, եթե աղջիկն ասեր՝ «դե ոչինչ, հիմա, ի՞նչ անենք, որ դուրները չեկա, թող իրենք իմ վրա թքած ունենան, ես՝ իրենց, մի կերպ կապրենք»: Կոպիտ եմ ասում, բայց դե:
> Եթե իրար համար շատ կարևոր են մարդիկ, ապա կարծում եմ, պիտի մի քիչ սպասեն, ժամանակ տան իրենք իրենց ու ծնողներին, փորձեն դուր գալ էդ ընթացքում… Իսկ եթե չստացվի, ուրեմն պիտի մի ճար անեն ու առանձին ապրեն: Նույն տանիքի տակ նրանց կյանքը կարող է դժոխքի վերածվել:


  :Shok:   :Shok:  Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ժամանակ տալ, Ան:  Կամ ընթացքում դուր գալ: Այ քեզ բան:  Չեն հավանում, չեն հավանում, կարո՞ղ ա դու պետք ա քեզ լավ կողմից դրսևորես,որ հավանեն:  :Dntknw:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ժամանակ տալ, Ան:  Կամ ընթացքում դուր գալ: Այ քեզ բան:  Չեն հավանում, չեն հավանում, կարո՞ղ ա դու պետք ա քեզ լավ կողմից դրսևորես,որ հավանեն:


 Իդ ջան, կարող ա էդ մարդիկ որոշակի խիստ սուբյեկտիվ բաների հետևանքում սկզբում քեզ վատ վերաբերվեն, կամ փորձեն լավ վերաբերվել, բայց զգաս, որ դա բռնազբոսիկ ա ու իրականում դուրները չես գալիս, բայց մի քիչ շփումից հետո, երբ իրար ավելի լավ ճանաչեք, հնարավոր ա, որ կարծիքը փոխվի, ու քեզ էնքան սկսեն սիրել, որ նույնիսկ չէիր էլ երազում: Ուղղակի էդ եմ ասում:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Հայկի ասածին՝



> Ընկերության սկզբում ծնողների վերաբերմունքով հետաքրքրվելը առնվազն կանացի հաշվենկատության տգեղ դրսևորում ա ու դա ոչ հաստատման, ոչ հերքման կարիք չունի: Անկհայտ փաստ ա: Շատ մի խորացի


 «ընկերության սկզբում» դեպքում լրիվ համաձայն եմ. առանց ոչ մի բանի եթե թեմա բացի ու ասի՝ «այ որ գա ժամանակը ու դու ինձ ամուսնության առաջարկ անես, հենց առաջին անգամ քո ծնողներին դուր չեկա, ուրեմն հետդ չեմ ամուսնանալու», ուղղակի զավեշտ ա:
Բայց եթե ամեն ինչ լուրջ ա, չես կարող հաշվի չնստել էդ փաստի հետ: Ու ինձ չի թվում, թե տղային էլ դուր կգա, որ իր կինը ծնողներին դուր չգա կամ հակառակը:

Դու պատկերացրու՝ մի բան, որ չես սիրում, ամեն օր աչքիդ առաջ լինի: Ասենք՝ սենյակդ վերանորոգել են, ու հիմա դու ամեն առավոտ աչքերդ բացելով հայտնվում ես մուգ վարդագույն մի միջավայրում, պատերին՝ կապույտ ու կանաչ ծաղիկներ ու կարմիր մեծ ու փոքր սրտիկներ( :Love:  :LOL:  :Pardon: ): Մի քանի օր դիմադրել կարելի է, բայց տարիներո՞վ… Էլ չեմ ասում՝ ամբողջ կյանքը:

Մի հասարակ օրինակ ունեմ աչքիս առաջ, երբ նույնիսկ չես էլ կարող ասել, թե տղայի ծնողները իրենց հարսին չեն սիրում, լավ էլ սիրում են, բայց հարսի բնավորության մեջ բաներ կան, որ իրենց երբեմն դուր չեն գալիս, փորձում են «համակերպվել», բայց իրենց դա վատ զգալու տեղիք է տալիս, ու ԻՀԿ նույնիսկ դա հեշտ հաղթահարելի բան չի, իսկ եթե իրար չսիրեին, պատկերացրու, թե ինչեր կլինեին:


Հ.Գ.
Ներողություն տուֆտման համար ::}: :

----------

Ժունդիայի (05.11.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ան ջան, մի քիչ լավ չհհասկացա դիրքորոշումդ: Այսինքն աղջկա կողմից արտահայտությունը, որ "եթե ես մտնեմ ձեր տուն առաջին անգամ ու զգամ, քո ծնողները ինձ վատ են վերաբերվում, մեր հարաբերությունները կխզեմ", նորմա՞լ ես համարում:


Չէ նորմալ չի, կամ ինչու էտ հարցը պիտի առաջանա սկզբում, երբ ինչքան հասկանում եմ տղայի ծնողները առիթ էլ չեն ունեցել աղջկա հետ ծանոթանալու ու ճանաչելու: Եթե աղջիկը սկզբում բարձրացնումա նման հարց , ենթադրում եմ , որ անցյալում նման տհաճ դեպքիա հանդիպած եղել: Հետո նորից եմ ասում տղայի ծնողները եթե նորմալ մարդիկ են չեն կարող վատ վերաբերվել լավ , նորմալ աղջկան, որը կարող է երջանկացնել իրենց տղային, եթե վատ են վերաբերվում, նշանակումա ունեն պատճառներ: Էտ մարդիկ էլ պիտի ժամանակի ընթացքում ճանաչեն աղջկան, սովորեն: Եթե անգամ սկզբում վատ վերաբերվեն աղջիկը իրա վարքով հաստատ կարողա փոխել ծնողների վերաբերմունքը:



> Իդ ջան, այսինքն տղայի հետ ընկերություն անելու, հարաբերություններ ունենալու համար պետք ա համոզված լինես, որ իրա ծնողները քեզ լա՞վ են վերաբերվում:


Իսկ ինչի հենց սկզբից ծնողը պիտի շատ լավ վերաբերվի, ոչ գիտի ովա էտ աղջիկը, համ էլ ինչպես ցանկացած ծնող անհանգստանալով իրա որդու մասին մի տեսակ կասկած կունենա, էտ աղջիկը պիտի արժանանա նրան որ իրան սիրեն , լավ վերաբերվեն ու ընդհանրապես իրանից բացի ուրիշ մեկին իրանց որդու կողքին չպատկերացնեն:
Իմ օրինակը քեզ վառ ապացույց, իմ ընկերոջ մաման հենց սկզբից էսպես գրկաբաց չի ընդունել ինձ, ճիշտա վերաբերվելա նորմալ, բայց միշտ ինչ որ կասկածներ եմ նկատել, էնքան հարազատ չեմ եղել իրան,սկզբում նեղվում էի, անգամ ընկերոջս հետ մի երկու անգամ վիճել ենք էտ հարցով, տղաներին դժվարա ընդունել էն փաստը , որ իրանց ծնողը կարա նեղացնի իրանց սիրելիին, բայց հետո սկսեց ճանաչել ու հիմա , որ իրա տղան մի բանա ինձ ասում, էնպեսա սկսում պաշտպանել , սկսելա իմ հետ կիսվել, տեսնելուց գրկումա, զգում եմ , որ ձգտումա էնպես անի, որ իմ սրտով լինի, բայց էտ ամեն ինչը հենց սկզբից չի եղել, դրան ես եմ հասել,իմ վերաբերմունքով թե դեպի իրա տղան, թե դեպի ինքը, իմ պահվածքով:

----------

CactuSoul (05.11.2010), Kita (06.11.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ժամանակ տալ, Ան:  Կամ ընթացքում դուր գալ: Այ քեզ բան:  Չեն հավանում, չեն հավանում, կարո՞ղ ա դու պետք ա քեզ լավ կողմից դրսևորես,որ հավանեն:


Հա , բա ինչի համար պիտի անծանոթ մարդուն ընդունեն, սիրեն? Պիտի մեկին ճանաչես չէ , որ սիրես? Դու անծանոթ ցանկացած մեկին շատ լավ ես վերաբերվում? Հատկապես եթե զավակիդ ապագան դրանից կախված լինի, ավելի ուրիշ կերպ կվերաբերվես: Ես էտպես եմ կարծում:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հա , բա ինչի համար պիտի անծանոթ մարդուն ընդունեն, սիրեն? Պիտի մեկին ճանաչես չէ , որ սիրես? Դու անծանոթ ցանկացած մեկին շատ լավ ես վերաբերվում? Հատկապես եթե զավակիդ ապագան դրանից կախված լինի, ավելի ուրիշ կերպ կվերաբերվես: Ես էտպես եմ կարծում:


Հա իհարկե լավ եմ վերաբերվում, հո չե՞մ սկսում ատելությունից:  :Dntknw:   :Jpit: 
Եթե իմ տղան աչքի զարնող սխալ ընտրություն կատարի, խնդիրները տղուս հետ կլուծեմ, քո ասած չուժոյ մարդուն իմ ատելություն ցույց տալով  ինչի՞ կհասնեմ:
Նախավերջին գրառմանդ հետ մասամբ համաձայն եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Հա իհարկե լավ եմ վերաբերվում, հո չե՞մ սկսում ատելությունից:  
> Եթե իմ տղան աչքի զարնող սխալ ընտրություն կատարի, խնդիրները տղուս հետ կլուծեմ, քո ասած չուժոյ մարդուն իմ ատելություն ցույց տալով  ինչի՞ կհասնեմ:
> Նախավերջին գրառմանդ հետ մասամբ համաձայն եմ:


Չեմ ասում ատել, բայց ոչ շատ լավ վերաբերմունք, ատելը չափացանցրածա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Հայկի ասածին՝
> 
>  «ընկերության սկզբում» դեպքում լրիվ համաձայն եմ. առանց ոչ մի բանի եթե թեմա բացի ու ասի՝ «այ որ գա ժամանակը ու դու ինձ ամուսնության առաջարկ անես, հենց առաջին անգամ քո ծնողներին դուր չեկա, ուրեմն հետդ չեմ ամուսնանալու», ուղղակի զավեշտ ա:
> Բայց եթե ամեն ինչ լուրջ ա, չես կարող հաշվի չնստել էդ փաստի հետ: Ու ինձ չի թվում, թե տղային էլ դուր կգա, որ իր կինը ծնողներին դուր չգա կամ հակառակը:


Հա, ես հենց էս դեպքի մասին էի ասում: Ան ջան, հայ աղջիկների տիպ կա, շատ ավանդական ընտանիքներից, որոնց համար ընկերություն անելը հավասարազոր ա ամուսնության: Հետևաբար իրանք ընկերություն անելուց առաջ որ տղայից պահանջում են ծնողների լավ վերաբերմունք, դա նորմալ ա՞, թե՞ չէ: Ու հաջորդ հարցը, ավելի գլոբալ: Եթե աղջիկը տղայի ծնողների դուրը չի գալիս, ու հույս էլ չունի, որ էտ վերաբերմունքը կփոխվի, հետևաբար չպե՞տք ա ամուսնանա էդ տղայի հետ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան, միթե՞ մենք պայծառատես ենք, որ իմանանք ինչ ա լինելու: Կամ համոզված լինելը ո՞րն ա :  Համոզված միայն տղու հարցում կարաս լինես// դա էլ  100%-անոց չի: Ես ասում էի եթե ամուսնանայի ու դրվածքը տենց լիներ, "ռադս" կքաշեի: Սլիմի ասած փոխադարձ անծածուկ ատելությունը յախք առաջացրեց: Էտքան բան:


Իսկ եթե դեռ չե՞ք ամուսնացել: Նախապայմա՞ն ա ծնողների վերաբերմունքը աղջկա հանդեպ՝ տղայի հետ հարաբերություններում: Դե Իդ ջան, հաստատ անիմաստ չի, որ տղայի ընտանիքի հետ աղջիկն ա ծանոթանում, աղջկա ընտանիքի հետ՝ տղան: Բայց դա կարա՞ նախապայման լինի: Կամ հնարավոր ա՞, որ ուղղակի կասկածներ կառաջացնի աղջկա մո՞տ, թե ինքը ճիշտ մարդու հետ ա արդյոք ամուսնանում:



> Փիլ, աղջիկների տեղը մի խոսա: 
> Այդպես չի իրականում: Աղջիկները մեծ մասամբ թքած ունեն: // ինչքան էլ կոպիտ չհնչի: Այսինքն տրագեդիա հաստատ չեն սարքի ու հաստատ դրանից հետո չեն դադարի սիրել տղային կամ կասեն՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ, բայց չեմ ամուսնանա քո հետ, քանի որ քո ծնողները ինձ չեն հավանում:


Այսինքն՝ նման տրագեդիա սարքելը խոսում է միայն և միայն սիրո բացակայության մասի՞ն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա , բա ինչի համար պիտի անծանոթ մարդուն ընդունեն, սիրեն? Պիտի մեկին ճանաչես չէ , որ սիրես? Դու անծանոթ ցանկացած մեկին շատ լավ ես վերաբերվում? Հատկապես եթե զավակիդ ապագան դրանից կախված լինի, ավելի ուրիշ կերպ կվերաբերվես: Ես էտպես եմ կարծում:


Համաձայն եմ, որ տղայի ծնողները կարող են ժամանակի ընթացքում՝ աղջկան մոտիկից ճանաչելուց հետո փոխել վերաբերմունքը դեպի լավը, բայց եթե առանց ճանաչելու ի սկզբանե վատ են վերաբերվում ու դեռ անթաքույց կերպով էլ ցույց տալիս իրենց վերաբերմունքը, էդ արդեն նորմալ չի կարող լինել: Հա, մարդուն չճանաչելով սիրելը մի քիչ անհեթեթ է, բայց նույնքան անհեթեթ է չճանաչելով վատ վերաբերվելը: Չճանաչելու դեպքում ադեկվատ վերաբերմունքը չեզոքն է, իսկ մի քիչ սիրալիր ու լավատես լինելու դեպքում՝ տարրական լավ վերաբերմունքի դրսևորումը:

----------

Jarre (07.12.2010), Kita (06.11.2010), Rhayader (07.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

> *եթե առանց ճանաչելու ի սկզբանե վատ են վերաբերվում ու դեռ անթաքույց կերպով էլ ցույց տալիս իրենց վերաբերմունքը, էդ արդեն նորմալ չի կարող լինել*:


Համամիտ եմ, ի սկզբանե ընդգծված վատ վերաբերմունքը դաստիարակության պակասի մասինա խոսում, բայց գիտես կան տարբեր մակարդակի մարդիկ:

----------


## Philosopher

> Փիլ, աղջիկների տեղը մի խոսա: 
> Այդպես չի իրականում: Աղջիկները մեծ մասամբ թքած ունեն: // ինչքան էլ կոպիտ չհնչի: Այսինքն տրագեդիա հաստատ չեն սարքի ու հաստատ դրանից հետո չեն դադարի սիրել տղային կամ կասեն՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ, բայց չեմ ամուսնանա քո հետ, քանի որ քո ծնողները ինձ չեն հավանում:


Եժուկա  :Jpit:  Խոսքը ողջ կանացի ցեղի մասին չի, այլ նրա որոշ տեսակի: Ու որ էդ տեսակը կա, էդ հայտնի փաստ ա  :Smile:  Եթե աղջիկը առանց տղայի հետ փոխադարձ սիրո հարցը լուցելու միանգամից հետաքրքրվում ա իր նկատմամբ տղայի ծնողների վերաբերմունքով, ուրեմն լուրջ կասկածներ կարող են լինել, որ նրա նտապաkտ ոչ թե տղային սիրելն ու նրա հետ լինելն ա, այլ ուղղակի ամուսնանալը, իսկ այ դրա վրա աղջիկները հաստատ թքած չունեն  :Jpit:

----------

Ուրվական (05.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ եթե դեռ չե՞ք ամուսնացել: Նախապայմա՞ն ա ծնողների վերաբերմունքը աղջկա հանդեպ՝ տղայի հետ հարաբերություններում: Դե Իդ ջան, հաստատ անիմաստ չի, որ տղայի ընտանիքի հետ աղջիկն ա ծանոթանում, աղջկա ընտանիքի հետ՝ տղան: Բայց դա կարա՞ նախապայման լինի: Կամ հնարավոր ա՞, որ ուղղակի կասկածներ կառաջացնի աղջկա մո՞տ, թե ինքը ճիշտ մարդու հետ ա արդյոք ամուսնանում:


Գոռ ջան, գրառմանս մեջ ոչ բաց կոնտեքստով գրված էր, որ նախապայման չի ու չի կարող լինել: :Sad: // իմ մոտ, ուրիշի մասին չեմ կարող ասել//:
Իհարկե այսպես թե այնպես դա աղջկան մտածելու տեղիք կտա, եթե ծնողները չընդունեն իրեն: Գոռ տարբեր են աղջիկները, մեկը կմտածի, մյուսը ոչ: Ես չէի մտածի, քանի որ եթե մարդուն գիտեմ, սենց թե նենց իր ընտանիքն էլ ա ուրվագծվելու մեջս՝ ճիշտ կերպով: Ես տղայի հետ եմ ամուսնանալու, ոչ թե ծնողների կարծիքի հետ: Եթե ես լավն եմ// իմ վրա բերեմ օրինակը// ոչ մարդ եմ սպանել, ոչ անբարոյական եմ.... մի խոսքով վատ բան չեմ արել իմ կյանքում, լավն եմ՝ կարճ ասած, հաստատ իմ հարաբերությունները տվյալ տղու հետ կյանքս կապելու գործին// Փիլիոյի ասած  :Jpit: // ոչ մեկ չի կարող խանգարել, եթե ոչ տղան: Եթե վատն եմ, խոսալու տեղ չեմ ունենա:  :Jpit:   ու լիքը, շատ լիքը կմտածեմ:  :Jpit:  Աղջկան, ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր մարդուն,  :Jpit:  հետաքրքիր ա ինչ  կարծիքի են իր մասին, հատկապես տղայի ծնողները, բայց դա նախապայման չի կարող լինել:




> Եժուկա  Խոսքը ողջ կանացի ցեղի մասին չի, այլ նրա որոշ տեսակի: Ու որ էդ տեսակը կա, էդ հայտնի փաստ ա  Եթե աղջիկը առանց տղայի հետ փոխադարձ սիրո հարցը լուցելու միանգամից հետաքրքրվում ա իր նկատմամբ տղայի ծնողների վերաբերմունքով, ուրեմն լուրջ կասկածներ կարող են լինել, որ նրա նտապաkտ ոչ թե տղային սիրելն ու նրա հետ լինելն ա, այլ ուղղակի ամուսնանալը, իսկ այ դրա վրա աղջիկները հաստատ թքած չունեն


 Կարծիքի վրա ունեն թքած, ողջ ցեղից առանձնացված կանանց մի հոծ խումբ:  :Jpit:  Հլը մի րոպե  :Jpit:  Եթե ես աղջիկ եմ ու իմ նպատակը ամուսնությունն ա այս ինչ տոհմի, այս ինչ ընտանիքի արու զավակի հետ:  :LOL:   Ինչ կարծիքի էլ լինեն ծնողները, ես ավելի շատ կաշխատեմ տղու հետ հարցերս լուծել, գլուխը արդուկել, քան կընկնեմ ընտանիքի կարծիքի հետևից:  :Tongue:

----------

Kita (06.11.2010), Philosopher (05.11.2010), Մանուլ (05.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.12.2010), Ուրվական (05.11.2010)

----------


## Philosopher

> Կարծիքի վրա ունեն թքած, ողջ ցեղից առանձնացված կանանց մի հոծ խումբ:  Հլը մի րոպե  Եթե ես աղջիկ եմ ու իմ նպատակը ամուսնությունն ա այս ինչ տոհմի, այս ինչ ընտանիքի արու զավակի հետ:   Ինչ կարծիքի էլ լինեն ծնողները, ես ավելի շատ կաշխատեմ տղու հետ հարցերս լուծել, գլուխը արդուկել, քան կընկնեմ ընտանիքի կարծիքի հետևից:


Դու էլ թյուր կարծիք ունես թե արու զավակի հետ հարց լուծելն ա հեշտ  :Jpit:  Կարող ա փորձն ա մարդկանց ստիպում միանգամից ծնողներից բռնացնել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Եթե ես աղջիկ եմ ու իմ նպատակը ամուսնությունն ա այս ինչ տոհմի, այս ինչ ընտանիքի արու զավակի հետ:   Ինչ կարծիքի էլ լինեն ծնողները, ես ավելի շատ կաշխատեմ տղու հետ հարցերս լուծել, գլուխը արդուկել, քան կընկնեմ ընտանիքի կարծիքի հետևից:


Դե տղայի գլուխը արդուկում են, հետո անցնում հաջորդ քայլին: Պլանավորված, հստակ առաջընթաց: Հանգում եմ եզրակացության, որ  :Jpit: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...24#post2119524

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դու էլ թյուր կարծիք ունես թե արու զավակի հետ հարց լուծելն ա հեշտ  Կարող ա փորձն ա մարդկանց ստիպում միանգամից ծնողներից բռնացնել


Դե ամեն մեկը իր հնարավորությունների  չափով:   :Jpit: 




> Դե տղայի գլուխը արդուկում են, հետո անցնում հաջորդ քայլին: Պլանավորված, հստակ առաջընթաց: Հանգում եմ եզրակացության, որ 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...24#post2119524


Այո, այո: Բայց միանշանակ ասել չի կարելի: Կանայք անկանխատեսելի են:  :Tongue:

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենակ մի բան ասեմ իմ կարծիքներից :Jpit: . ամուսնությունը չի կարող նպատակ լինել՝ «նպատակ» բառի իմ պատկերացրած իմաստով: Որոշակի մարդու հետ հարաբերություններում գուցե դա լինի ցանկություն, հնարավոր է՝ հեռանկար, բացառիկ դեպքերում՝ երազանք, բայց նպատակ՝ *երբեք*: Առավել ևս եթե կոնկրետացրած չի ու ընդհանուր առմամբ ենք ասում «ամուսնություն»:

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.11.2010), Cassiopeia (07.11.2010), Philosopher (05.11.2010), Ուրվական (05.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Մենակ մի բան ասեմ իմ կարծիքներից. ամուսնությունը չի կարող նպատակ լինել՝ «նպատակ» բառի իմ պատկերացրած իմաստով: Որոշակի մարդու հետ հարաբերություններում գուցե դա լինի ցանկություն, հնարավոր է՝ հեռանկար, բացառիկ դեպքերում՝ երազանք, բայց նպատակ՝ *երբեք*: Առավել ևս եթե կոնկրետացրած չի ու ընդհանուր առմամբ ենք ասում «ամուսնություն»:


«Չի կարող»-ը լավ է ասված, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ցավոք սրտի, շատերի համար ամուսնությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հենց նպատակ...

----------

einnA (09.11.2010), Kita (09.11.2010), Ուրվական (09.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

Մարդիկ, ամեն ինչ մարդուց է կախված. նայած թե ինչ աղջիկ, ինչ տղայի է հանդիպել ու այդ երկուսին ինչ ծնողներ են բախտ վիճակվել...
Ամեն ինչ բախտի բան է  :Wink: 
Ամեն դեպքում ես համամիտ եմ էն կարծիքի հետ, որ նմանը նմանին է գտնում, ու թե հետո իրանք ինչպես կլուծեն ընտանեկան էտ խառը խուռը իրավիճակները, լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ են:Մանավանդ դեռ էտ իրավիճակում չհայտնված ու պատկերացումից էն կողմ եզրակացությունները մենակ տվյալ  մարդու մասին պատկերացումներ են տալիս:

Իսկ մինչ դրան հասնելը, որ պետք է աղջիկը որոշի` արժի տղայի հետ շարունակել հարաբերությունները ծնողների հետ ծանոթությունից հետո, արդեն շատ էլ լավ է երկու կողմի համար էլ: Ամեն դեպքում գործը չի բարդանա հետագայի համար, տղան էլ կիմանա աղջկա մասին մի քիչ ավելի շատ, քան դրանից առաջ: 
Բացահայտումների շարքից...  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իսկ մինչ դրան հասնելը, որ պետք է աղջիկը որոշի` արժի տղայի հետ շարունակել հարաբերությունները ծնողների հետ ծանոթությունից հետո, արդեն շատ էլ լավ է երկու կողմի համար էլ: Ամեն դեպքում գործը չի բարդանա հետագայի համար, տղան էլ կիմանա աղջկա մասին մի քիչ ավելի շատ, քան դրանից առաջ: 
> Բացահայտումների շարքից...


Լավ չհասկացա՝ ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Ի՞նչն ա արդեն շատ լավ:

----------


## einnA

> "եթե ես մտնեմ ձեր տուն առաջին անգամ ու զգամ, քո ծնողները ինձ վատ են վերաբերվում, մեր հարաբերությունները կխզեմ", նորմա՞լ ես համարում:



ամեն ինչն էլ հիմա նորմալի չափի մեջ կարող են մտցնել. նայած մարդ  :Smile: 




> Լավ չհասկացա՝ ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Ի՞նչն ա արդեն շատ լավ:


Շատ լավ կլինի, եթե մինչև ամուսնությունը էտ "նորմալ"-ը տղան բացահայտի իր համար:

----------


## հին_մարդ

Ինչ որ լուծում կա՞ երբ արդեն սկեսուրը հարսին չի հավանում ու անընդատ անպատվում ա ու նույնիսկ դռան տեղն ա ցույց տալիս, ինչ անի տղամարդը, խառնվի՞ մոր ու կնոջ հարաբաերությունների մեջ, թե՞...
Խնդրում եմ օգնեք:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Քոռս լուսնաաաա: Էս թեման, որ տեսնում եմ ահավոր նեղսրտվում եմ: Հին մարդ ջան լուծում կա, «դռան տեղ փոխել ա պետք»: Բայց այդ փոփոխությունը փորձեք ինքներդ կատարել, հուսով եմ բավականին ողջամիտ կգտնվեք հարթելու դեռ չհաղթանակած պատերազմը: Փորձեք գոնե «ձևականարեն» սիրո և հարգանքի հավասարություն ցուցաբերել, թե կնոջ թե մոր հանդեպ: Միգուցե ուշադրության պակաս է սկեսուրը զգում: Բայց այ որ կոնկրետացնեք, թե բուն պատճառը ինչում է կայանում, միգուցե հնարավոր կլինի ձեր դարդը թոթափենք ու ոգի տանք, որպեսի հաղթահարեք այս լուրջ պրոցեսը: Ու վատ մի զգացեք, գրեթե բոլորի մոտ առկա են նման իրավիճակները: Հա ու մեկ էլ մի բան. մամայիդ շատ սիրի:

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ինչ որ լուծում կա՞ երբ արդեն սկեսուրը հարսին չի հավանում ու անընդատ անպատվում ա ու նույնիսկ դռան տեղն ա ցույց տալիս, ինչ անի տղամարդը, խառնվի՞ մոր ու կնոջ հարաբաերությունների մեջ, թե՞...
> Խնդրում եմ օգնեք:


 Առանձին ապրեք, ուրիշ հնար չկա: Եթե սկեսուրը, որը տարիքով մեծ է ու ավելու փորձառու, անընդհատ անպատվում է հարսին, այս իրավիճակն այլ լուծում չունի: Մարդկանց զոռով իրար հետ չի կարելի ապրեցնել: Եթե սիրում եք Ձեր կնոջը և ուզում եք պահպանել ընտանիքը, ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի, թեկուզ վարձու բնակարանում, առանձին ապրելու հնարավորություն պիտի ստեղծել: Երբ կրքերը հանդարտվեն, հնարավոր է որ նրանք նորից սկսեն իրար հետ մարդավարի շփվել:

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2010), erexa (07.12.2010), Jarre (07.12.2010), murmushka (07.12.2010), Shah (07.12.2010)

----------

